# Mini Z V. X Mod



## gaffer (Sep 29, 2004)

I own two XMods and enjoy them immensely.
I recently discovered the existence of Mini Z's. I noticed the price 
is 3 times that of XMods. Are Mini Z's that much better than 
XMods? If so, what is/are the major advantage(s)? I have no experience 
with Mini Z's. I like the 1/28 scale rc cars. If Mini Z's are at the 
top of the food chain, I want in. I welcome any input. :tongue:


----------



## Disaster (Oct 12, 2004)

*Mini-Z is better in many ways.*

1. Radio. Better range. Better control. Longer range. Adjustable steering ratio. Radios don't interfere like with Xmods.

2. Control. Better steering (more steering points.) Tighter turn radius.

3. Speed. Slower with stock motor but lower internal friction so much faster with hop-ups.

4. Toughness. Much more durable drivetrain. CV's don't fail like in Xmod.

5. Options. More "performance" options. Grippier tires, ball differentials, etc. etc.

There are two main types of Mini-Z's...the MR01 and the newer MR02. The MR02 has a few big improvements. It has brakes and lower set batteries for a lower Cg=better handling. It has a servo saver.

If you are considering getting a MR01 you should look at the iWaver. You can buy them off Ebay for maybe $40 bucks and they are equivalent to the Mini-Z MR01's...but with a slightly slower motor. For the cost savings you can buy the better motors and still be cheaper off.


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

i have 1 x-mod(found it in the trash), and like it alot.. i noticed when i took off the wheels,it doesnt have bearings... where can i get a set at??


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

radio shack has them i think there like less than twenty bucks


----------

